# Displaying the 1/350 Polar Lights Original Enterprise



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, As much as I love Star Trek and the Original Enterprise I was not enthusiastic about this new model due to its size. I will buy 2 at most and will do a Simple build on my first with minimal painting. Any ideas on where I can display it or something I can buy thats not too expensive to cover and protect it from dust. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Guy Schlicter.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think a case that big would be reeeeally expensive. I plan on sitting mine on top of my entertainment unit shelves. She should be pretty easy to dust off every once in a while, being so smooth and simple in nature.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

I plan on going all out on this build myself. I have the "A" model sitting waiting as well. My plan is to build both together, and side mount them, one above the other, on a single display stand.

@John if you make it yourself one can make a clear acrylic case to cover it for under $100. I almost did it for my other Refit, but decided against it when I ran into fundage issues


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I intend to donate my 2 to the Ranger Museum when it opens in 2015 I think it is.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

This is my problem exactly. There's really nowhere in the house where it will go comfortably. Can't put it in the living room or dining room or family room, unless I want a divorce. No surface big enough in the den. And there's another issue. I have visitors who simply would not understand. Do I want a three-foot starship Enterprise permanently out in the open? Mocking would surely follow.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I have ten foot vaulted ceilings, she will be hung majestically in a place of
honor, no problem at all.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Do you really want to associate with anyone who would mock something like this?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Kit said:


> This is my problem exactly. There's really nowhere in the house where it will go comfortably. Can't put it in the living room or dining room or family room, unless I want a divorce. No surface big enough in the den. And there's another issue. I have visitors who simply would not understand. Do I want a three-foot starship Enterprise permanently out in the open? Mocking would surely follow.


Not that they even visit any more, but all my friends would say "OH COOOOL!!"



Captain April said:


> Do you really want to associate with anyone who would mock something like this?


Ezzakly my thought!


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm in a similar boat Guy. I have the MR TOS E and display it off and on in an alcove over the fireplace (my wife is pretty understanding.) But when this comes out, I'm at a loss of what to do with it. I can't out-do MR on the ship, I'm nowhere near good enough. So displaying 2 is simply out of the question.

I picked up a display case for the MR E from a friend who paid about $200 to have it made for his, there are plenty of people who make custom cases out there if wood-working and plexiglass isn't your thing.

Frankly, if you dont' have room I'd suggest hanging it up, I think it'd look awesome!

Tib


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Captain April said:


> Do you really want to associate with anyone who would mock something like this?


I might even prefer it!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Well, this begs the question of why you want the model in the first place.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

In my opinion nothing about this particular model will be treated with anything but honor , respect and dignity. I have waited all my life for this
starship in a scale like this. I have no problem whatsoever spending whatever I need to spend to do this model up right. Aftermarket goodies where needed, decals, lighting, electronics, assesories and the finest in display case (Custom made to fit her and her alone) I fully intend to fit her out in full Museum Quality, and that includes her display case. I have considered a fully climate controled , lighted , and sealed case for complete protection. As it stands right now, what I have planed will easily set me back at least $700.00 to a Thousand Dollars , I have a special fund I have saved up for ever since this model was first announced. To me money is no object!

I will be clearing my workbench when this arrives, I plan to take my time with her. Extensively researched, no rush, nothing left to chance. This is my Grail kit, and will be treated as such.

A second one will be built as a standard display, (probably hanging).


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Hi Folks, As much as I love Star Trek and the Original Enterprise I was not enthusiastic about this new model due to its size. I will buy 2 at most and will do a Simple build on my first with minimal painting. Any ideas on where I can display it or something I can buy thats not too expensive to cover and protect it from dust. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Guy Schlicter.


I have space saved for mine on my animation table. The top shelf is wide enough for it to sit comfortably in front of my Star Trek poster and wide enough for the Big E and the Jupiter 2. And I have a brand new "Swiffer" dusting wand just for them!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

This is the Standard Case I have picked out. It is Mahogany and Commercially Rated 1/4 inch thick Safety Glass. The base price for the climate controlled version with LED Spot lights starts at $1.200.00 depending on final dimensions. Thats without the table, but I want the matching table so add another $250.00. Not bad at all for a professional setup, Furniture Grade Fine Hardwood , Safety Glass, cooling fans, moisture traps, and cool LED lighting . As I stated I will spare no expense.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> This is the Standard Case I have picked out. It is Mahogany and Commercially Rated 1/4 inch thick Safety Glass. The base price for the climate controlled version with LED Spot lights starts at $1.200.00 depending on final dimensions. Thats without the table, but I want the matching table so add another $250.00. Not bad at all for a professional setup, Furniture Grade Fine Hardwood , Safety Glass, cooling fans, moisture traps, and cool LED lighting . As I stated I will spare no expense.


Wow! That will look fantastic!
Mike


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Kit said:


> This is my problem exactly. There's really nowhere in the house where it will go comfortably. Can't put it in the living room or dining room or family room, unless I want a divorce. No surface big enough in the den. And there's another issue. I have visitors who simply would not understand. Do I want a three-foot starship Enterprise permanently out in the open? Mocking would surely follow.


Sounds like you either need new visitors, or simply not let the "mocking" get to you. Screw them and display it where YOU want to. It's your home, after all!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Yeah, the mocking is sort of irrelevant, but I feel your pain about model display in general, because I don't have a lot of space.

Here's a thought: if displaying a model doesn't give you pleasure (because it wouldn't fit or look good, for example) ... Then don't display it.  Give it away, loan it away. The bottom line is: why display it if displaying it makes you uncomfortable? It's a hobby, meant to give you pleasure.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Captain April said:


> Well, this begs the question of why you want the model in the first place.


Indeed. Though I don't want to think too much in general, I now have to think about whether I will ever be able to build the models I have or display them. I rarely buy models now because I can't think of a place to display them, nor do I think I'll have the time to build them.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Just what kind of friends do you have anyway!?
They would mock your hobby rather than compliment it?!?!:drunk::freak:
Just sayin'.
-Jim


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

SteveR said:


> Yeah, the mocking is sort of irrelevant, but I feel your pain about model display in general, because I don't have a lot of space.
> 
> Here's a thought: if displaying a model doesn't give you pleasure (because it wouldn't fit or look good, for example) ... Then don't display it.  Give it away, loan it away. The bottom line is: why display it if displaying it makes you uncomfortable? It's a hobby, meant to give you pleasure.


Some hobby shops display people's builds in their front windows. I've even seen libraries display model kits in locked glass cases from time to time to emphasize reading the great sci-fi authors as an example. Even a local watering hole could find a suitable display area. Just a thought...


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

Kit said:


> I have visitors who simply would not understand. Do I want a three-foot starship Enterprise permanently out in the open? Mocking would surely follow.


You could always mock your visitors for not understanding.

---------------


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

I have my 1/350 displayed prominently in the main entrance of my house. I have never once had anyone mock it or me for having it.. quite the opposite. It usually is "did you make that?"... followed by a "WoW".

Especially once I turn on the lights and they see the little people inside


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

scotthm said:


> You could always mock your visitors for not understanding.
> 
> ---------------


There's an idea. 

You guys are taking the mocking thing way too seriously. Please, didn't you ever have friends or family tease you for your geeky interests? That's how I know the kids love me -- by the way they laughingly say I'm uncool. 

But in terms of display, I do know my wife would have a conniption if I put a three-foot starship on the dining room or coffee tables, which are practically the only places they'd fit.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

*My solution*

I plan to built a display case/coffee table for my living room to show off the TOS and refit starships. It's a nice way to display them, practical, and solves the dusting problem at the same time!


----------



## shopper (Dec 6, 2003)

In my case, it looks like the basement for my TOS 1701-along with a 1:350 Refit, 24" Jupiter 2 and TOS Phaser Rifle. Gives me a reason to finish it off and keep the wife happy too.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

After Four marriages I have learned one very important life lesson,...*Wives Are Useless ! * I maintain my own place, I have a wonderful girlfriend who is also alergic to marriage, loves me, loves my models, and doesn't tell me where to display any of my stuff. Even have some at her place... out where people can see 'em. Whenever there is any conflict, I have her fill out the appropriate Complaint form......


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Ductapeforever - Ironic as it may sound, perhaps you've found the perfect wife in your girlfriend  Shame about your mutual allergies

Tib


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> After Four marriages I have learned one very important life lesson,...*Wives Are Useless ! * I maintain my own place, I have a wonderful girlfriend who is also alergic to marriage, loves me, loves my models, and doesn't tell me where to display any of my stuff. Even have some at her place... out where people can see 'em. Whenever there is any conflict, I have her fill out the appropriate Complaint form......


I'm printing this and attaching it to my door!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


liskorea317 said:


> I'm printing this and attaching it to my door!


Glad to be of service. To quote Jeff Goldblum "I'm always searching for the next EX Mrs. Malcome!" ( Jurassic Park) :thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Tiberious said:


> Ductapeforever - Ironic as it may sound, perhaps you've found the perfect wife in your girlfriend  Shame about your mutual allergies
> 
> Tib


Simple Answer,...........Claritin D ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

liskorea317 said:


> I'm printing this and attaching it to my door!


This is the Complaint Long Form !

On the short form the box is even smaller !


Sorry for the sidebar, back on topic now!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Ductapeforever said:


> After Four marriages I have learned one very important life lesson,...*Wives Are Useless ! * I maintain my own place, I have a wonderful girlfriend who is also alergic to marriage, loves me, loves my models, and doesn't tell me where to display any of my stuff. Even have some at her place... out where people can see 'em. Whenever there is any conflict, I have her fill out* the appropriate Complaint form*......


:lol: :lol: THAT WAS VERY GOOD :lol: :lol: THANK YOU, SIR.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

In my case there's not a lot of room in the house. But for a 1/350 TOS Enterprise I could clear off the shelf over my workbench in the garage. 
My 1/2500 Trek collection might have to find a new home somewhere else though.


----------



## AlcyoneVX_91 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Dining Table*

Time to sticky my nosey iny. About 17 years ago I built the Cutty Sark sailing ship, and now I am starting on the USS Constitution (Ol' Ironsides) inbetween building an ST-V Ent & a 1/48 australian F-111C. Anyway, once finished both models will be put into display type cases, but will become legs for a dining table with a 15mm armourglass top. Just an idea to throw out there.
Regards....LOU!:thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

With the "kids" (32 and 36) being grown and now gone out on their own I have one of the bedrooms at my disposal for my display space. My wife is quite understanding but even she has her limits. My 1/350 refit and TV version Big Seaview are on display in the living room but now will be moved to their new spaces once all of the painting and such is completed. The new 1/350 TOS E will have a place of honor as well as the fantastic new 1/128 8 window Seaview in the new space. I have wished for more space and now I have it!

Thanks to my wife Lisa I am now contented in my oldish age!


----------

